# Advice Needed... (MCITP) Windows 7 Desktop Technican or Administrator



## Bunso78 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys and gal just a little confuse which one sould i take between Win7 Desktop Support Technician or to go to Win7 Desktop Administrator.
Which one will have more advantages and ofcourse there is a dis advantage too and i'm willing to know what it is.
Thank you in advance to all of your opinion and advices.
Oh yeah I already passed Comp Tia A+ and CCNA.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well first the ccna may be a disadvantage to you as its supposed to be for people who already manage and support cisco equipment and to show their experience level.

You should do the MCTS windows 7 then upgrade to the MCITP when you have the experience.


----------



## Bunso78 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks greenbrucelee I just passed my MCTS Windows 7 today, now I can't decide whether to go for MCITP Windows 7 Administrator or MCITP Windows 7 Desktop Support Technician. 
I'm asking all of you which should I go too..

Thanks,
Bunso


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should wait until you have the experience like I said earlier. Certs are designed to show your experience level in a job


----------



## Bunso78 (Nov 15, 2011)

I do have a 3 years experience as an Corporate Desktop and Network Support, supporting more than 10000+ employee and their network for Manufacturing operation side. 
Basically I was just asking for which one will be better to take the Technician or the Administrator. I know the technician is jus a technician, but would the administrator would be higher position than tech or pretty much the same?

Thanks,


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would do the technician then you could updared to the administrator in the future.


----------

